# They Seriously thought this was a good idea.... I’m A Celeb 2021: Toni Pearen bitten on the face by multiple snakes



## cagey (Jan 5, 2021)

Shocking footage of I’m A Celeb star being bitten by snakes


Shocking footage has emerged of Toni Pearen being bitten on the face by multiple snakes on I’m A Celebrity … Get Me Out Of Here.




www.news.com.au





I’m A Celeb 2021: Toni Pearen bitten on the face by multiple snakes


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 5, 2021)

Wow. Which idiots are behind this? Very unfortunate thing to be putting on telly.


----------



## reptilesforlife (Jan 6, 2021)

I think that was cruel to both her and the snakes, as the poor pythons are being trapped in this box for who knows how long for the sole purpose of trashy television, and that she had to endure the results of a poorly planned situation and some stressed snakes. I also found it interesting that they mentioned that the snakes weren’t venomous, ‘to humans’. They’re pythons, mate.


----------



## Herpetology (Jan 6, 2021)

Typical jungle XD

Im concerned about the keeper who was contacted, most likely offered money to use their snakes


----------



## cagey (Jan 6, 2021)

I’m a Celeb 2021: Viewers slam Ten over ‘distressing’ challenge









I’m A Celeb viewers blast Ch 10 over Toni Pearen’s snake attack


I’m A Celebrity … Get Me Out Of Here viewers have slammed the show over last night’s “distressing” challenge.




www.news.com.au


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 7, 2021)

Scaring people without risk of physical harm is fine, but causing bleeding and bruising to someone's face as a 'challenge' is absurd. It crosses a critical line and steps you on to a slippery slope. If we accept causing injury, how far can we go? Are you willing to have a 1kg weight dropped on your foot? 10kg? How much blood can we draw out of your face or how much bruising can we inflict on your face before it's not acceptable? Maybe you could argue that a risk of injury is acceptable, such as in an obstacle course where a participant may fall, but for someone to have to accept continued injury while remaining passive in the situation, as a 'challenge' is clearly wrong.

It's unfortunate for snakes and snake enthusiasts that snakes were portrayed in this way.


----------



## Susannah (Jan 7, 2021)

That's absolutely horrific - I can't believe it was allowed! The poor snakes are literally terrified and unable to escape, so they have no other option than to strike at her. Plus those bite to the face - she'll be lucky if she doesn't end up with a good scar or two. Totally not okay.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jan 7, 2021)

cagey said:


> Shocking footage of I’m A Celeb star being bitten by snakes
> 
> 
> Shocking footage has emerged of Toni Pearen being bitten on the face by multiple snakes on I’m A Celebrity … Get Me Out Of Here.
> ...


Seriously? You're right Sdaji. What a bunch of idiots. My question is, where they even planning on anyone getting bit?


----------



## Lace_monitor (Jan 7, 2021)

The media at it again this is what makes people scared of snakes ,idiots.


----------



## nick_75 (Jan 8, 2021)

Frustrating ,coverage like this reinforces the general public's misconception that snakes are aggressive and will attack without provocation.


----------



## Friller2009 (Jan 10, 2021)

Once again snakes are put in a bad light by the media. Doing things like this will only increase irrational fears of snakes

Also how big where the snakes?
How long where the snakes in the box?

I hate these sort of “challenges” that involve people putting animals in stressful situations.
The what’s in the box challenge on YouTube. Content Creators would put animals in a box and feel it and then scream and put so much stress on the animals. 
The saddest thing is that people are making money off of this. 

Absolutely disgusting


----------



## Lace_monitor (Jan 14, 2021)

Still shocked
[automerge]1610921804[/automerge]
There’s also a bredli in there to


----------

